# Slingbox user needs feedback, any reason to purchase TiVo Stream?



## premiereman (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Looking at the new stream features, I'm wondering if it's even necessary for me. First off, my cable provider flags almost everything so from my understanding the transferring of shows to my mobile device will be severely crippled correct? Second, I can access my TiVo through Slingbox for live and pre-recorded show streaming now.

Is there any other benefit I am losing out on without the stream?

Thanks!


----------



## AndyAxel (Dec 12, 2005)

If you see any benefit to transferring the program to view offline (e.g. on a plane), then you may want the Stream.


----------



## premiereman (Aug 18, 2011)

AndyAxel said:


> If you see any benefit to transferring the program to view offline (e.g. on a plane), then you may want the Stream.


That's a huge benefit, but like I mentioned my CC copyright protects everything so the majority of the shows I would wanted to transfer are not possible. With Slingbox, I can access and stream them but that of course requires an internet connection. :/


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

premiereman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking at the new stream features, I'm wondering if it's even necessary for me. First off, my cable provider flags almost everything so from my understanding the transferring of shows to my mobile device will be severely crippled correct? Second, I can access my TiVo through Slingbox for live and pre-recorded show streaming now.
> 
> ...


Controlling multiple TiVo DVRs on a home network is seamlessly integrated with the Stream. You can stream a program that is not being watched on the connected television. I have a slingbox pro and the two boxes are really designed for two different use cases. Slingbox is primarily designed for streaming outside the home -- something the Stream doesn't enable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are two reasons the Stream is better then SlingBox for local viewing...

1) It does not tie up the TiVo. The Stream is all digital so it can play one recording while the TiVo itself plays a completely different show. So you can watch something on your iPad without taking over the whole TiVo.

2) Control is way better. With a SlingBox there is lag between what is actually being shown on the TiVo and what you see on the iPad so control can be nearly impossible. For example when I was watching something via my SlingBox I'd always have to hit instant replay 3-4 times to actually backup from where I'd have to compensate for the lag. However with a Stream control is digital and based on where you are on the iPad so the controls work exactly as you would expect.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There are two reasons the Stream is better then SlingBox for local viewing...
> 
> 1) It does not tie up the TiVo. The Stream is all digital so it can play one recording while the TiVo itself plays a completely different show. So you can watch something on your iPad without taking over the whole TiVo.


A rich masochist could maybe control a Stream with a Slingbox to work around that issue.

heh heh


----------



## pbw (Apr 11, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> 2) Control is way better. With a SlingBox there is lag between what is actually being shown on the TiVo and what you see on the iPad so control can be nearly impossible. For example when I was watching something via my SlingBox I'd always have to hit instant replay 3-4 times to actually backup from where I'd have to compensate for the lag. However with a Stream control is digital and based on where you are on the iPad so the controls work exactly as you would expect.


+1
I'll never again use my Slingbox locally


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> A rich masochist could maybe control a Stream with a Slingbox to work around that issue.
> 
> heh heh


A Stream can only be watched from an iOS device, so you'd need an iOS device with some sort of A/V out connection and the ability to be controlled via IR. and even then I'm not sure if the TiVo app could be controlled properly via IR even if you had it setup.

However you could connect a Stream to one of the upcoming Mini boxes and work around that issue.

Dan


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I was going to get one but when I found out it is no better than Tivo Desktop (ie it won't transfer copyrighted shows) to my ipad I decided it has no use to me. I'll stick with my slingbox for external viewing and slingcatcher for viewing in my bedroom


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

pbw said:


> +1
> I'll never again use my Slingbox locally


What if you use the slingbox just for streaming and the TiVo app on a phone of tablet to control the TiVo? That might eliminate the lag (depending on exactly what the source of the lag is).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried that once. Was watching SlingBox on iPad and controlling TiVo via iPhone. It didn't help. The lag is caused by buffering. The SlingBox has a good 4-5 second delay compared to what the TiVo is actually playing. That's what makes control so difficult. You're not actually seeing what the TiVo is playing at the moment you send the control command.

With the Stream the app knows where you're at in the recording, and instead of sending an "instant replay" command it simply instructs the TiVo to seek to position 8 seconds before the one you're at. This eliminates any chance of there being a control lag.

Dan


----------

